# Where are these guts???



## cubanfisher (May 15, 2009)

OK, so I'm always reading on here about fishing the guts on the surf down in Galveston ... how far out are each of these guts (based on fishing off the beach jetties or wading the surf)?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

about every 10/15 yards in the surf. Thats what makes the waves.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

When you're kayaking back in and your yak suddenly lands on your head, that's a sandbar. LOL

Easiest is to look at where the breakers are breaking, that's typically going to be a bar and the guts are between the bars. Sometimes on a clear and calm sunny day you can look out and see the sandbars as well. 

Wade gut | 1st bar | 1st gut | 2nd bar | 2nd gut | 3st bar | 3nd gut | etc


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

here we go again


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

fishingtwo said:


> here we go again


Cant really blame people for asking. If we had some stickys it would be a different story.

This should help. The black lines and red dots are expamples of bait placement. (Note: I dont fish with 6 lines at a time.)


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

WHAT said:


> Cant really blame people for asking.


X2

Here are a few more to help illustrate, or paint a picture as to what you are looking for:

Pic #1, understand that the guts are not always that deep, depends on water level (tides, location, etc.)

Pic #2, replace the description of "Slough", with "Gut"

Pic #3, the white-capping area is a sandbar, the calm areas in b/t are the guts

Pic #4, replace the description of "Area", with "Gut". Wade gut/trough, 1st gut, 2nd gut, and so on......


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Greenie'd you both, good info and graphics thx.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Please can we sticky this thread? Who do we need to ask about that?


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Also, notice in the aerial posted above how the bars gets farther apart as you move out from the beach. The wade gut, first bar and first gut are easy to reach with most tackle. The second bar and second gut require more effort, ie longer casts, wading out to cast, etc. The third bar and beyond can be a real effort, requiring a long cast from the first bar, yakking a bait out, or wade fishing.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

^^ Sticky would be good and this section doesn't have a bunch at the top so should be OK. I would recommend someone put together a nice overall informational post with those graphics explaining it all and then sticky that post, kinda more to the point. I'm under the impression that any moderator can sticky a thread, probably would just take a PM to one of them. I think there's a list somewhere.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

gunt

always cracks me up!


----------



## cubanfisher (May 15, 2009)

c-rob said:


> x2
> 
> here are a few more to help illustrate, or paint a picture as to what you are looking for:
> 
> ...


love the pics and illustrations ... Thanks!!!

Now Ive got a much better understanding! ... cant wait to get out there and see it first hand! the fish better watch out!!! lol


----------

